# Baseball in Dubai



## Mission133 (May 14, 2013)

Is there any high level training for baseball players in Dubai? My son is a midget player and plays with a club team. He is looking for a coach or team to practice and train with. Is there some where he can train during his off season, before going back for his season in March?


----------



## luumz (May 29, 2013)

That would be really nice if they did please let me know if you find anything, thanks


----------



## Mission133 (May 14, 2013)

I will. We will also being talking to our club here, and maybe they will have some connections


----------

